# Recommended detailers in Ayrshire



## keithe46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

Was wondering if anyone could recommend a good detailer in the Ayrshire area?

I'm looking to get some correction done etc??

Cheers


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867

List of forum supporters in Scotland.


----------



## keithe46 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cheers mate!!


----------

